
Test Coverage is a Lie - smizell
https://smizell.me/writing/test-coverage-lie/
======
jquast
MC/DC
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Modified_condition/decision_co...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Modified_condition/decision_coverage)
addresses the given example.

~~~
smizell
Author here, great link—thanks! Do you know of any coverage tools that
implement this?

~~~
jquast
For C/C++, and various code generation from state description tools like
matlab/simulink, specific in the auto/aircraft/safety industries, I won't
mention by name here, but no FOSS.

Anyway, I think about this stuff all the time and really enjoyed your article,
thanks for writing it, it doesn't seem to be a very popular topic to write in
such depth. Thanks again!

